# Fi on ENTJ and INTJ



## Nikorasu Chan (Sep 13, 2013)

I have once typed myself as ENTJ before, but later switched to INTJ because I do enjoy being solitary. However, I have confirmed that I am indeed still ENTJ after I met a real life INTJ in my university now. I do notice my high Te/Ni usage all the time and also Se when I am outdoor. However, one thing I still don't understand why is that, my Fi are also pretty damn high too. I had to think if the decision I make is fair or unfair to others, and also sympathetic towards others who are in need.

What do you think that my Fi are also high? Does that has to be something to do with inferior functions being a subconscious? And also, when my INTJ brainstormed for a plan with me, he seems to be far colder than I do. And again, I don't use Fe at all, and I am definitely an ENTJ, I am sure of it!

What do you think caused the difference between us?


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Noone's going to implement anything if it crosses their value system.
No matter how developed your introverted feeling side is, can you say demonstrating and sharing values is your proactive conscious thinking?


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Neither type tends to be warm. I think what it probably boils down to is where someone's own personal experiences have led them in their emotional development. The ENTJ I hung out with during my initial years at college was every bit as cold as I was — however she was decidedly more liable to lapse into angry outbursts than I ever have been because her Fi isn't tertiary. Now that we are older our own respective experiences have led me to conclude that some warmth here and there is a good thing whereas she's grown more dictatorial in her interactions.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Nikorasu Chan said:


> I have once typed myself as ENTJ before, but later switched to INTJ because I do enjoy being solitary.


Enjoying being solitary doesn't always say anything about how you derive information externally or internally. Any type can enjoy being solitary.


> However, I have confirmed that I am indeed still ENTJ after I met a real life INTJ in my university now. I do notice my high Te/Ni usage all the time and also Se when I am outdoor.


Being outdoors doesn't have anything to do with Se cognition.



> However, one thing I still don't understand why is that, my Fi are also pretty damn high too. I had to think if the decision I make is fair or unfair to others, and also sympathetic towards others who are in need.


This honestly sounds more like Fe than it is Fi, at least superficially. Seems like your Feeling is more oriented externally. 



> What do you think that my Fi are also high? Does that has to be something to do with inferior functions being a subconscious? And also, when my INTJ brainstormed for a plan with me, he seems to be far colder than I do. And again, I don't use Fe at all, and I am definitely an ENTJ, I am sure of it!
> 
> What do you think caused the difference between us?


Understand Fi first, what it is and what it does. And yes, T doms repress Feeling because that's not how they orient themselves to the world.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> This honestly sounds more like Fe than it is Fi, at least superficially. Seems like your Feeling is more oriented externally.


Does his Fi place value in harmony or is it truly Fe? Is he sympathetic based upon ethical principles grounded in logic or does it come naturally? He never provided any indications that merit even a suggestive assessment.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Irondust said:


> Does his Fi place value in harmony or is it truly Fe? Is he sympathetic based upon ethical principles grounded in logic or does it come naturally? He never provided any indications that merit even a suggestive assessment.


That's why I added the "superficially" portion. It seems other-focused hence, more likely Fe than Fi.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> That's why I added the "superficially" portion. It seems other-focused hence, more likely Fe than Fi.


I agree that his values take others into account. I disagree with the assessment overall inasmuch as an individual's Fi values are probably shaped by upbringing and additional personal experiences and without further data any analysis is bold.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Irondust said:


> I agree that his values take others into account. I disagree with the assessment overall inasmuch as an individual's Fi values are probably shaped by upbringing and additional personal experiences and without further data any analysis is bold.


I understand that though it's getting to a needless nitpicking at this point. I would rather see the OP answer a questionnaire to yield more meaningful answers.


----------



## Nikorasu Chan (Sep 13, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I understand that though it's getting to a needless nitpicking at this point. I would rather see the OP answer a questionnaire to yield more meaningful answers.


I shall take another questionnaire now


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> That's why I added the "superficially" portion. It seems other-focused hence, more likely Fe than Fi.


Caring about how your actions impact the world you live in and share with others doesn't make you a Fe type, it makes you a human


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it would be appropriate to consider why you believe it is important to be sympathetic towards others and why even-handedness is desirable when making decision. Moreover, how would you describe fairness? How would you describe coldness?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Caring about how your actions impact the world you live in and share with others doesn't make you a Fe type, it makes you a human


Again, can people actually pay attention to my phrasing? There's a reason I added the word "superficially" to my sentence.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Again, can people actually pay attention to my phrasing? There's a reason I added the word "superficially" to my sentence.


No. Because you coupled _superficially_ with _more likely_ on thin evidence. Why even bother constructing a conclusion then?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Nikorasu Chan said:


> I have once typed myself as ENTJ before, but later switched to INTJ because I do enjoy being solitary. However, I have confirmed that I am indeed still ENTJ after I met a real life INTJ in my university now. I do notice my high Te/Ni usage all the time and also Se when I am outdoor. However, one thing I still don't understand why is that, my Fi are also pretty damn high too. I had to think if the decision I make is fair or unfair to others, and also sympathetic towards others who are in need.
> 
> What do you think that my Fi are also high? Does that has to be something to do with inferior functions being a subconscious? And also, when my INTJ brainstormed for a plan with me, he seems to be far colder than I do. And again, I don't use Fe at all, and I am definitely an ENTJ, I am sure of it!
> 
> What do you think caused the difference between us?


So you're back on ENTJ eh? I remember when you switched types and I argued that you were an ENTJ and not an INTJ, but my words couldn't convince you, I'm glad some real hand experience did.

Also, we have no way of determining whether your Fi is high or not, I've been around ESTJ's and ENTJ's, from what I can tell is that the function Te-Ni as opposed to Ni-Te is actually very nice. 

(I'm going to overlap Socionics with MBTI here, so this is my personal bias and my own opinion.) I would assume that the ENTJ+ESTJ are dual seeking Fi-Se and Fi-Ne, the individuals who use these functions can easily be hurt by 'blunt' comments and they prever to meet people who nice to them and capable of talking it out. 

In my experience dominant Te users have always been a lot more 'nicer' than auxiliary Te users. I think it was Stratiyevskaya who wrote an article about the INTp+ENTj relationship resulting into the INTp using insensative and harsh jokes that would turn the ENTJ off, even though the INTJ has a higher Fi, that does not make the INTJ have a bigger consideration for the feelings of other people, in fact, because the INTp is dual seeking Se-Fi they would actually expect people to be able to 'take a punch' before they feel personally hurt.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Irondust said:


> No. Because you coupled _superficially_ with _more likely_ on thin evidence. Why even bother constructing a conclusion then?


No, I didn't. At least quote me verbatim:



> This honestly sounds more like Fe than it is Fi, at least superficially. Seems like your Feeling is more oriented externally.


Based on the superficial conclusion, then it is more likely. I never said it was likely or that it is so. It's a hypothetical rhetoric based on the little evidence that _is_ provided.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Is your Fi something you can access consciously without struggle or does it mostly happen unconsciously?


----------



## Nikorasu Chan (Sep 13, 2013)

It flows easily, especially after watching this video:






I am actually not sure whether triggering it on purpose is the real way to test it or not >.>

EDIT:
However, I suggest you read my latest questionnaire post: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/194210-type-my-weird-type.html


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

What do you mean by a strong Fi? If you mean having emotions, then that just means you're a human. Some people have learned to repress emotions more than other people. Just because a person has repressed emotions that doesn't even mean they are a top T user. F users can repress emotions as well. 

In my 20s I went through a period of developing my Fi (values, beliefs, opinions, etc.) through the methods of Ni perception and Te systems ( I didn't know it at the time, but looking back I see that now.) My Fi is built on a strong external structure that has few weak points. Because of that my top three functions are pretty solid. 

Actually, it's been suggested I'm a judging dom because of it. However, there has been research done about intraverts and extraverts and I fit the intravert category and do not relate to the extravet one. 

Having developed Fi means your internal systems for values and beliefs are established and not wavering. Fi doesn't allow others or society as a whole influence their Fi systems. Though, T users look at F in a more methodical way, it's still a personal thing. Showing emotions doesn't have to be included in Fi usage.


----------



## Nikorasu Chan (Sep 13, 2013)

I do have a strong belief, but it is still left open for more answers at the moment. I believe that everything has a balance. Having 100% good belief doesn't not mean it's the best. And also, it is impossible to have the best beliefs of all beliefs. Every belief system should have a hole. You cannot simply pinpoint what is good and what is bad in black and white. As every one has said, there are 50 shades of grey.

But for me, finding the best belief is still underway.

I think the best way to differenciate Fi from Fe is that, Fe is a decision-making function, same as Te, but Fi is internal process, same as Ti.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Of course I think my belief system is the best, otherwise I wouldn't believe it. Regardless, the point is that Fi isn't about being warm and emotional. It's about internal system building. Yes, just like Ti, but with values instead of logic. Having a strong Fi means you have developed your internal structure of values to a point where you are confident in it's correctness. Just like strong Ti users are confident in their logical assessments. The fact of whether the system is actually true is irrelevant to Ji functions, since they are based on personal experiences and knowledge. 

To say you aren't as cold as another person isn't evidence of a strong Fi, it's just evidence that you haven't pushed down your emotions as much as that person.


----------

